# Preseason Thread



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Houston at Dallas

10/15/2012

Houston 104 Dallas 123

Dirk and Jeremy Lin sat out.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2012101506

O.J. Mayo and Jae Crowder each had 20.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crowder had 20 in 15 minutes. Really wanted Miami to get him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Who the **** is this Crowder kid? He's blowing up.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He's no Copeland.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Did Copeland do it more than once? I caught the box score from that one game, but that was it. Crowder looks like hes easily been the Mavs best player this preseason. Haven't watched any games though.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, Crowder was an all-star in Summer League, and has consistently put up 15-20 in every preseason game. He put up 20/9 last night against OKC. With Dirk and Kaman out, there's frontcourt minutes opening up. I haven't caught any games either, but the box score always has him w/ good stats.

p.s. He was my final pick in BBF Yahoo League what up.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Yeah, Crowder was an all-star in Summer League, and has consistently put up 15-20 in every preseason game. He put up 20/9 last night against OKC. With Dirk and Kaman out, there's frontcourt minutes opening up.
> 
> p.s. He was my final pick in BBF Yahoo League what up.


I know. I just tried to pick him up before looking for this thread, you dick.


Luckily I picked him up in my other league.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Copeland has had a couple of big games, yes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crowder went to Marquette, so i'm sure Wade was familiar with him. I have a feeling we were hoping for him to slip to our 2nd round pick, but Mavs were smart and picked him up. He's pretty versatile, does a bit of everything. Maybe a little shot happy and i'm unsure if his 3pt stroke is quite there yet, but he looks like he belongs out there.

Mini-Faried.


----------

